# pinky coral tutorial



## smiles4c (Jun 1, 2006)

*whooo* let's see if I can get this all put together right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






here's what we're trying to achieve:










and here's what we need to do it:






SK Smudge brush
EoB crease brush
SK small e/s brush
SK medium e/s brush
some art store fine-tipped lining brush
EoB powder brush
EoB blush brush
EoB blender brush (that would be the weird smallish one next to the  blush brush)
eyelash curler

MAC Beige-ing shadestick
MAC pigments in Vanilla, Electric Coral, and Deep Purple
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
Maybelline XXL WP mascara

Tropez Natural Nude l/l
SK Happy Go Lucky l/g

EM semi-matte foundation in Fair
EM multi-tasking concealer




okay now that that's out of the way...here's the obligatory terrible nekkid picture of my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









now you know why I wear makeup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Why I do my eye makeup before my foundation...

I know it seems really backwards (and if you're anything like me, you see the naked skin and have a terrible urge to cover it in foundation ASAP) but I find that I make a big mess on my cheeks with my eye makeup, and if I'm already wearing foundation I'll just have to end up redoing it.  I know some people hold tissues and stuff under their eyes but that's too much of a pain for me so I just get all the messy eye makeup done, clean up the fallout with a baby wipe, and then go ahead with the foundation!  

whatever works for you, but this is what works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ANYWAY!



first I apply the shadestick to my lid as a base...I use this sometimes, and UDPP sometimes, depending on which one I find first (and whether I'm doing a matte eye look - shimmery base doesn't work well for that)









next (no real pic of this), I put a little water or mixing medium (either works fine IMO) on the back of my hand.  I take my SK small e/s brush and wet it in the water so it's *just* damp, not drippy.  Then I dip it in the Electric Coral pigment, getting this









then I *pat* it onto the lid...rewetting and redipping if needed











all applied, it looks like this








then do the same thing to the other eye!


after you get the color on the lids, take the SK smudge brush and dampen it and dip it in the Electric Coral, and apply to the lower lashline









then do the same to the other eye!

after that, take the SK medium e/s brush and apply Vanilla pigment (dry) from the crease to the brow...I do my highlight like this so that the dark pigment (coming up) is easier to blend and sheer out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ditto on the other eye!

then take the EoB crease brush, dip it (dry) in the Deep Purple pigment (just a tiny bit!) and draw it into the crease









ditto on the other eye!

then take the SK medium e/s brush again and blend the line up and slightly out










ditto on other eye!

then take the SK smudge brush again and dip it (dry) in the Deep Purple, and apply to the outer 1/3 of lower lashline








ditto on other eye!

then take the SK medium e/s brush again and soften the edge a bit, and blend it into the Electric Coral where they meet










ditto on other eye! 

and here's how it should look so far









okay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  now use the SK smudge brush and pick up a bit of Vanilla pigment (dry) and apply to the inner corner of the eye









ditto on other eye.

now take some liner brush (mine's an art store brush, use whatever fine-lining brush you have) and dip it in the blacktrack and apply to the upper lashline.  I like to start in the middle of the lid and go to the outer corner, then go from the inner corner to the middle 8)








ditto on other eye.

now use the same brush to line the rims










ditto for other eye.

how the eyes should look so far










now do your foundation, however it is you do it!  here's mine (EM semi-matte mineral foundation in Fair) I apply with the EoB powder brush.










and here's my concealer, with my funny little EoB blender brush









now curl your lashes (it makes a huge difference!).  Clamp down (lightly) in about five different places along the lash, it'll make a more natural and even curve than if you only clamp in one or two spots.









and mascara!









now use the blush brush to apply Electric Coral pigment to your cheeks as blush










now apply the Tropez Natural Nude l/l to your lips










now the SK Happy Go Lucky l/g!  I wish all lipglosses had brushes like this, instead of those dumb doe-foot applicators...










aaaaaanddd  TAADAAAA!  we're all done!








that was fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope you like it!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 1, 2006)

that's beautiful! GREAT tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks 4 posting this!!


----------



## sasse142 (Jun 1, 2006)

awesome tutorial....very pretty


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2006)

AWESOME tutorial!


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 1, 2006)

Thats very beautfiul and you are very pretty.


----------



## xiahe (Jun 1, 2006)

awesome tutorial!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 1, 2006)

beautiful, the colors look so freaking awsome on u


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 2, 2006)

I must get some pigments I never thought to buy them before but I will now 
I love this look 
Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 2, 2006)

This look is awesome!  I have to get some of those SK brushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can't wait to try this!!


----------



## farra712 (Jun 2, 2006)

This is gorgeous and it is just the tutorial I have been looking for.  I have such a hard time blending the crease color sometimes, and using the highlight all over makes total sense!  Thanks!  Also, I am in love with your foundation...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice tutorial!  Aren't the SK brushes great.. I have 3 that i love!  I need electric coral.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 2, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

Great Tutorial!!! You make it look so easy and effortless! I will try these 2 pigs. together for sure now, I never would have put them together before this! thx great work and MU looks fab


----------



## mezzamy (Jun 2, 2006)

that was one of the best tutorials ive ever seen! the picture quality paired with your directions make it such an easy tutorial to follow. please do another one!


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mezzamy* 
_that was one of the best tutorials ive ever seen! the picture quality paired with your directions make it such an easy tutorial to follow. please do another one!_

 

O yes please do another if you get a chance!!! I really enjoyed this 1!!


----------



## cmac (Jun 2, 2006)

That was a great tutorial. Thanks so much. I love the colors.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 2, 2006)

Awesome tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you make it look so easy to do. I loved it. and you steel look great withoud make-up


----------



## Tulip (Jun 2, 2006)

Great tut. Love the foundation on you. Do you find EM foundation better than Pure Luxe? How are the EoB brushes likes? TIA


----------



## Pei (Jun 2, 2006)

I've been waiting sooooooooooo long for this day & it's so worthwhile.

Great tut hunny bunny! I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




U're an inspiration!


----------



## Padmita (Jun 2, 2006)

Great tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## na_pink (Jun 2, 2006)

pretty pretty and i love your hair


----------



## iheartfelix (Jun 2, 2006)

that was honestly one of my favorite tutorials i've ever seen
thank u soo much for posting that..definitely do more


----------



## soleado8 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Fabulous*

I swear you look good with every and any color under the rainbow! I am gonna have to check out Sonia Kashuk.


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tulip* 
_Great tut. Love the foundation on you. Do you find EM foundation better than Pure Luxe? How are the EoB brushes likes? TIA_

 

well I like Pure Luxe too but EM breaks me out less b/c it has fewer ingredients (my skin is psycho).  I really love EoB brushes, they're all so soft!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 2, 2006)

GREAT tutorial! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Bowker2 (Jun 2, 2006)

i always thought you were adorable but now i think your F*cking adorable!!!
you did a wonderous job!!!


----------



## veilchen (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG, you did such a great job! You explained everything so well! I hope there are more tutorials to come, there's so much more I could learn from you!


----------



## pinkarcade (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh no! Where did the pictures go??


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 8, 2006)

It sounds like a great tutorial, but I can't see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I'm actually pretty curious since it sounds like everyone else liked it too!


----------



## blaherina (Jun 8, 2006)

2nd the post above me, I really want to see it!


----------



## LisaR (Jun 9, 2006)

*No pics here either*






  Sounds like a good one too!


----------



## mpicky (Jun 9, 2006)

I think there should be a rule about pulling your pictures for tuts and FOTDs!

I have done searches for certain colors to see what they look lik eon, only to find them gone!


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 14, 2006)

*so* sorry ladies, I don't know what happened to the pics...but I linked from my Photobucket acct. now...I don't know how long my bandwidth will last but there you go...


----------



## AxBella (Aug 15, 2006)

super cute!!! great tut =]


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 15, 2006)

that looks really nice!!!.....your lashes are soo long!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 15, 2006)

Pretty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the great tutorial.


----------



## zombie_candy (Aug 15, 2006)

it's so pretty and fresh !


----------



## Brelki (Aug 15, 2006)

I *love* this look!! I must get those pigments now and try it!


----------



## glueme (Aug 16, 2006)

I love this--your crease blending is immaculate.  Now I need to go get Electric Coral...


----------



## n_c (Aug 16, 2006)

Great tutorial!


----------



## noteventherain (Aug 16, 2006)

beautiful!!!  but you make it look so easy, and yet I can never get it to look like this when I try it IRL.  hmph. . .oh well, I guess more practice can't hurt, huh?  thanks for posting!


----------



## labwom (Aug 18, 2006)

This is the FIRST tutorial I have ever tried on this board that actually looked good on me. Thanks!!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 20, 2006)

nice tut.
bwt i use to have the exact same hair as you like 4 years ago
haha
cute.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Pretty Girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks for the tut! I have a SK case with 8 brushes inside... I got it for a christmas gift...

Here's a picture:


----------



## LisaR (Aug 20, 2006)

Great tut! Simple but so strinking!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Cute!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW! gorgeous! now i need electric coral and deep purple


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_that's beautiful! GREAT tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks 4 posting this!!_

 

Absolutely beautiful!! What kind of mascara did you use?


----------



## niftygurrl18 (Aug 30, 2006)

I love this look.


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 31, 2006)

Very pretty combination!And I loved your detailed tutorial,it's very helpful!!Where can someone buy Essence of Beauty Makeup Brushes?Is there any website where I can view them online??And what about their prices??


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Excellent Tutorial! The Colors Are So Beautiful On You!


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2006)

great tut. and lovely lips


----------



## linkas (Sep 21, 2006)

I love your looks (and hair hehe), you're very talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Sep 21, 2006)

Sooooo pretty and some of the best explanatory pictures I've seen in a tut yet...can't wait to try it!


----------



## DarkSideChic87 (Sep 21, 2006)

That is SO pretty. I usually hate orangey/coral looks, but this is so pretty and wearable. Also, your eyelashes are amazing. Bravo


----------



## Saints (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial, love your look


----------



## SHARKIA (Sep 22, 2006)

WONDERFUL tutorial


----------



## xoKVox (Nov 21, 2006)

this is rly pretty!


----------



## greeen (Nov 24, 2006)

wow, you look so cool, very vibrant!


----------



## june19th (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks so much for this! it's a great tut, and such a pretty look! you're a beaute too, by the way.


----------



## snowkei (Nov 25, 2006)

so pretty!love it!


----------



## Uofmchick18 (Nov 25, 2006)

That tutorial was really pretty and wearable..next time I stop by the pro store im definately picking up electric coral!!


----------



## adorkable (Dec 6, 2006)

I love this look, especially with your hair color. I need to get some of that electric coral pigment. It's a gorgeous color!


----------



## baybee-cee (Dec 7, 2006)

oh nice!
im gonna try that....
all i have to do is go out and buy ALL of that...


----------



## LindseySullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I love this look on you.  Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## nwar (Dec 16, 2006)

nice look


----------



## candy (Dec 19, 2006)

nice tut. i like your hair...


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks a lot, great tut!


----------



## indetails (Dec 24, 2006)

very pretty! and your hair rocks


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

Very pretty, thanks


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

thats pretty


----------



## breathless (Apr 12, 2007)

oh how fun! i want electric coral pigment right about now =]


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 12, 2007)

That eyemakeup is so pretty and simple. Great colors.


----------



## vvinkvvink (Apr 12, 2007)

you got some crazy long eyelashes.. im jealous.


----------



## Pearlette (Apr 16, 2007)

i really loved ur lipgloss
what is it?


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 18, 2007)

omg
i love this!!!
gonna do it when i get electric coral 
xxxx


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

pretty eyes


----------



## yummy411 (May 1, 2008)

omg! i'm in love .... thanks sooo much! this is beautiful!


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 1, 2008)

love it, thanks for sharing!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Thats very beautiful, i love your hair


----------



## Lizzie (May 2, 2008)

Nice tut.  You have crazy long lashes! I'm jealous


----------



## laneyyy (May 24, 2008)

This is so pretty!


----------



## xing (May 25, 2008)

i love this look! it's so so pretty and man you have long lashes. in fact, i think your lower lashes are longer than my upper ones.


----------



## slowdear (May 25, 2008)

I love this look. It's really pretty and so bright. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 25, 2008)

Beautiful! I have a coral color from NYX that I could use in place of what you did for the pink I so will be playing with it. It's greatly appreciated


----------



## sofabean (May 25, 2008)

great look!


----------



## rutledgekl (May 25, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## starfruit (May 25, 2008)

You're absolutely gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how your eyes, hair, and lips match. It's awesome. <3


----------



## Sound Of Vision (May 26, 2008)

This is so awesome!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must try it out!


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

great tutorial, its looks gorgeous on you


----------



## DiorLipGloss (Jun 11, 2008)

very pretty


----------



## mreichert (Jun 12, 2008)

Those colors look amazing on you


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 12, 2008)

I really appreciate this tutorial! It helps me alot with the crease and blending


----------



## alwaysbella (Jun 12, 2008)

so pretty!!!


----------



## Maricza (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm trying this one. Thanks.


----------



## drenewt (Jun 12, 2008)

I absolutely love that electric coral on you and want to buy it today but when I looked on the pro site they said that it's not safe for use on eyes. Have you ever had problems/irritation when you used it on your eyes?


----------



## nightflight (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful, will try it


----------



## Bonbonroz (Jun 12, 2008)

Great look! I really need to get that Electric Coral... Thanks a lot!

You have the perfect lashes!!


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 12, 2008)

you remind me of Natalie Portman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this look, very natural but vibrant too.


----------



## M0NiCAxBO0 (Jun 12, 2008)

Really pretty! Your eyes just pop


----------



## Dollheart (Jun 12, 2008)

:O i neeeeeeeeeed electric coral now!
 this tut is great dolly, thanks for doing it, i def want to try out your look ^_^
xox


----------



## cuiran (Jun 16, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 19, 2008)

I love this look 
Thanks 4 sharing


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 23, 2009)

i really like this a lot!!


----------



## divinetriangle (May 13, 2009)

I LOVE this!  I never would have thought to pair a dark purple with coral...  Thank you so much for this tut!


----------



## User43 (May 13, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## cuddle x bear (May 14, 2009)

this is a really terrific tutorial. love the eye combo and your lashes look terrific. they almost look like falsies!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 21, 2009)

This is beautiful, and you have a GREAT look!  Awesome, clear tut too!


----------



## lindado (Jul 21, 2009)

this is amazing, a perfect look for the summer!


----------



## andreaa (Sep 13, 2009)

sttuning


----------



## Green girl (Sep 14, 2009)

very nice
thank you


----------



## Babylard (Oct 30, 2009)

OOOH i love the coral! makes ur hair pop! <3

have you tried Silk Naturals minerals? very few ingredients, i think it is the best type of foundation for angry skin! i love it in heavy coverage and you get to mix your own shade, their finishing powders are nice too, i personally like oil control blur


----------



## christinag05 (Oct 30, 2009)

I really like this look!


----------



## ari (Oct 31, 2009)

pinkish/coral colours are so hard to pull off but you definitely rocked it


----------



## ladyx (Nov 1, 2009)

great look! i love the combination of the colors!


----------

